# Got suspicious cells on fine needle biopsy



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

suspicious cells on fine needle biopsy of 1.9cm solid nodule. ENT basically said " we can't say it is cancer but we can't say it it's not cancer". Redo in 4 months. What do you think? Thoughts please.....


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

I would like to hear some opinions from others especially ones who have been in this situation . Thank you.


----------



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

have you had an ultrasound of the thyroid?phb.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

nel said:


> have you had an ultrasound of the thyroid?phb.


yes, that is how they found the nodule and they used ultrasound while doing the biopsy.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Is that 1.9cm nodule causing you physical discomfort (i.e., neck pain, sore throat, etc.)?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Very rarely does "suspicious" = benign.

Given that you are so miserable otherwise, I'd push for surgery.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

jenny v said:


> Is that 1.9cm nodule causing you physical discomfort (i.e., neck pain, sore throat, etc.)?


I was having tight throat for a long time and hard to swallow but that has stopped. dont know if it stopped because of thyroid med or diet change. i was having some pain a lot after biopsy but not sure if it was just thyroid reacting to biopsy, I did have the dull pain once in awhile before biopsy too.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> Very rarely does "suspicious" = benign.
> 
> Given that you are so miserable otherwise, I'd push for surgery.


It scares me to do that. I have heard of so many people having thyroid removed and then find out its benign. I dont want that to happen to me. :-( I've only been on my thyroid meds for a few months and I want it to get better......I'm hoping it will gwt better. Im afraid i will have it removed be totally hypo and worse off then where i started. :-( I do appreciate and respect all your comments. I dont know what to do, Is it correct that thyroid cancer is slow moving??? If thats what it is.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I was in pretty much the same situation - suspicious FNA (though it was later "down-graded" to benign - thankfully they didn't tell me that!) and a 2cm nodule.

I elected to have surgery, because I'm the sort of person who likes to know exactly what I've got. However, I was offered the chance to "wait and see", as thyroid cancer is generally pretty indolent and slow growing. I didn't have any thyroid symptoms before surgery - just a lump.

In my case (and you're right, most of them still turn out to be benign) mine was cancerous so I'm very glad I had it done.

It has taken a while, but now I'm starting to feel better than I ever did before the operations. Even before I'd got the medication properly sorted out, I could still function fine, I was just rather tired (and grumpy!) Unless you are completely under-medicated (and there are people on here who can help you spot that if you post your dosage / blood test results) it doesn't need to be an ordeal.

Sorry, I'm not being much help really, am I? I guess it's really entirely up to you and the advice you are receiving from your medical team. Certainly, "waiting and seeing" doesn't mean you can't have the pesky thing removed at a later date if you decide that's for the best. I'd had my nodule for 8 months when it was removed, and it hadn't even got round to spreading to the other side of my thyroid.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, thyroid cancer is slow growing. You can certainly take a wait and see approach. Just know that it can be difficult for people to stabilize on medication with lots of antibodies - that was sort of what I was getting at.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My nodules (which were much smaller than yours) turned out to be benign, but I am still 100% glad I had my thyroid out. Getting the medication levels correct after surgery has been a little bit more difficult than I thought, but it's nothing I couldn't deal with and I'm finally turning the corner and feeling better than I have in years. Plus, no more choking or breathing issues and no more horrible acid reflux!

It's definitely your decision and thyroid cancer isn't typically fast growing or spreading, so take your time and make a decision you feel totally comfortable with.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

thank you for all your replies! I appreciate ever single one. I dont feel like im ready to go right to sugery. I am still only on 45mg Armour thyroid which was just raised only 2 wks ago. My main complaint now is im tired a lot. I get burned out pretty fast.

I dont really feel all that confident in my doctors either. I see a natural internist for my thyroid meds which she does not specilize in the thyroid. Then I see my ENT and he is the one who ordered my ultra sound that found the nodule. He only ordered the ultrasound because i FORCED the issue. This was before i was diagnosed hypo. He didnt even think i had any thyroid issues even after i told him all my symptoms. My ENT is still down playing everything. "Oh dont stress over this" dont worry over it." It just funny that all my doctors kept telling me i was fine or normal TSH and now i have a nodule showing suspicous cells. JERKS!


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

My suspicious for follicular neoplasm came back benign.


----------



## tlindsey48 (Mar 20, 2014)

Aimee that is fantastic news. Now what? Wait another year?


----------



## tlindsey48 (Mar 20, 2014)

madthyroid78 said:


> I dont really feel all that confident in my doctors either. I see a natural internist for my thyroid meds which she does not specilize in the thyroid. Then I see my ENT and he is the one who ordered my ultra sound that found the nodule. He only ordered the ultrasound because i FORCED the issue. This was before i was diagnosed hypo. He didnt even think i had any thyroid issues even after i told him all my symptoms. My ENT is still down playing everything. "Oh dont stress over this" dont worry over it." It just funny that all my doctors kept telling me i was fine or normal TSH and now i have a nodule showing suspicous cells. JERKS!
> 
> I feel the same way. Don't worry? Give me a damn break.


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

The nodule can make u feel terrible even if ur labs are normal! You definitely need to switch drs or start kicking some of their butts. This isnt a wart on your finger...


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

tlindsey48 said:


> Aimee that is fantastic news. Now what? Wait another year?


I have np idea. Just had PT on Wednesday. I go for post op appt om Tuesday.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am a little different as I found my lump not long after I found out I had melanoma, that was in 2011 and we had a wait and see as cancer is slow growing my lump was around 7cm and I had it removed on the 6th


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Aimee, that great!!!


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Aimee0907 said:


> My suspicious for follicular neoplasm came back benign.


So both sides were benign?


----------



## Cahlin (Jan 7, 2014)

One reason I'd opt for you to be concerned, is you posted another thread about thyroid pain. I wanted to share my experience with you. I was diagnosed with papillary thyroid carcinoma on January 27th of this year. I had pain mostly on the left side of my thyroid, but after my FNA biopsy I started having dull pain from my whole thyroid, which eventually turned into sharp shooting pains radiating up under my salivary glands and into my ears. It got so bad where I couldn't even eat one night. Eventually the pain subsided and it was just tender to the touch up until surgery a week later. I didn't find out until a half hour before surgery that my FNA showed definite cancer. It turns out I had a 4 cm in diameter tumor (roughly the size of an orange according to my surgeon) in my thyroid, granted before surgery you could see my thyroid sticking out of my neck from across the room practically! I'm not saying what you have is cancer, but I would say either way if you're having pain, maybe your thyroid should come out, especially if it is marked suspicious. If you don't trust your doctor/surgeon though, I would definitely say find one that you do trust, as having someone who you're confident in to trust their opinion is very important when it comes to your health...especially with a suspicious FNA result where you really have to make your own choice on the matter. I seriously wish you the best of luck, please keep us updated!


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

CAHLIN, thank u for your reply. I feel very confused. My doctor didn't even mention removing it. The last few days I have felt terrible. My body aches and I hurt just laying in bed. I just don't want to deal with anything


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

I think I will seek a second opinion. I read thAt where some doctors will call cells suspicous others would call cancerous. First I need to get my hands on the report


----------

